# Java3D Tutorial gesucht



## Ruvok (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem, nämlich das ich keine guten Java3D Tutorials finde die auf Deutsch sind.
Weiß da jemmand was?

MfG Ruvok


----------



## lord239123 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich empfehle dir eher die JMonkeyEngine. 
Das Buch JMonkeyEngine 3.0 erklärt die Bedienung ganz gut. 

Was willst du denn damit machen?


----------



## Ruvok (18. Mai 2015)

3D Programmierung lernen


----------



## Major_Sauce (18. Mai 2015)

Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage: 
Kannst du denn überhaupt Java ?
Also so richtig, denn wenn du es nicht hinbekommst ein 2D Spiel zu schreiben dann wird das mit 3D auch erstmal nix.

mfg Major


----------



## Ruvok (19. Mai 2015)

Ich kann Java und habe 2 2D Spiele gemacht, Einen Einheiten Konverter so wie einen Taschenrechner. (Mit GUI natürlich)


----------



## Major_Sauce (20. Mai 2015)

Dann schau dir mal JavaFX an, ist nativ in 3d und wird auch von Oracle entwickelt.
Wird sogar mit allen Versionen seit java 7.schlagmichtot mitgeliefert. Must mal in den ext ordner bei libs schauen.

mfg Major


----------

